# "Big Girl (You are Beautiful)" Music Video You Tube must see



## Paul (Dec 23, 2007)

One of the most uplifting music videos I have seen.

Check it out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcRiXOONqf0

Paul.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 23, 2007)

If you search Mika, Paul, you'll see the video and song have been discussed in several threads (including Mika's sexuality, whether or not he actually likes fat girls or is making fun of them, or whether his mother was fat.. or something like that). 

We need some new fat positive music to discuss. Anyone have anything?

Tonight I find this uplifting.


----------



## bexy (Dec 23, 2007)

*his mum and his aunt are both fat ladies, and his mum is actually in this vid! yes i know too much about mika lol...carry on!*


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 23, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *his mum and his aunt are both fat ladies, and his mum is actually in this vid! yes i know too much about mika lol...carry on!*



Merely knowing the existance of Mika is knowing too much about him for me.


----------



## bexy (Dec 23, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Merely knowing the existance of Mika is knowing too much about him for me.


*
im drunk so im sayin shut up*


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 23, 2007)

Something annoys me about the video and the song. It just doesn't seem sincere to me...almost like "I did this for a hit." I know I have nothing to back this feeling up, but that's just the impression I get.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 23, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Something annoys me about the video and the song. It just doesn't seem sincere to me...almost like "I did this for a hit." I know I have nothing to back this feeling up, but that's just the impression I get.



I think he did it with good intentions... I just find it unfortunate that he clearly doesnt really believe what he's singing, there is no real emotion or anything. What annoyed me most about this song though is the TOTALLY crap tune. He had really good catchy tunes for Grace Kelly And the Love song, but its like he just used any old tosh for this one. I was also pissed off at the fact that they are keeping back the proper big girls in the background til the very end of the video. Instead we have a couple of barely fat dancers and one that I wouldnt even have said was plump. When you're singing Big Girl You are Beautiful, they NEED to be big! 

ps. don't anyone say that compared to usual dancers theyre big.. I KNOW that, but there are much bigger who can dance!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 24, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Merely knowing the existance of Mika is knowing too much about him for me.



Yes! I am not a fan either. Too candyass for me.


----------



## bexy (Dec 24, 2007)

*i do really like him, sad i know, my musical taste is usually far more legit lol, but i do believe he did this song with good intentions, i know this has been discussed a lot tho so i wont go on about it, some of the extras in the vid were certainly bbws, but the professional ones were def just plump, i agree with that  *


----------



## Frankhw (Dec 24, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> ps. don't anyone say that compared to usual dancers theyre big.. I KNOW that, but there are much bigger who can dance!




I'll agree with this. One of the few times I went to a club (many years back) there was a BBW (somewhere around 200-220) out on the dance floor that could do a jumping backflip without using her hands. Nearly popped out of her top every time.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 25, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I think he did it with good intentions... I just find it unfortunate that he clearly doesnt really believe what he's singing, there is no real emotion or anything.



I don't know anything about Mika and I've never heard any of his other songs. Maybe he doesn't have a good enough singing voice to properly convey emotion?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 25, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *i do really like him, sad i know, my musical taste is usually far more legit lol, but i do believe he did this song with good intentions *



heh i so have to agree with you there..i usually have quite good music taste..varied but said to be good..and then it's usually when i say i love Mika i get the weird unbelieving look..but i actually really quite like his stuff...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 26, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I don't know anything about Mika and I've never heard any of his other songs. Maybe he doesn't have a good enough singing voice to properly convey emotion?



If you go to youtube and search for mika - grace kelly you can hear his voice, its really good.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello all, yes I too am a Mika fan. He has a lot of good music. 

Ok I think I've confessed this before, but isn't admitting the first step???


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 26, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok I think I've confessed this before, but isn't admitting the first step???



i think we all hope it is...but what's the next one *gulp*


----------



## panhype (Dec 26, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> (...)
> 
> We need some new fat positive music to discuss. Anyone have anything?
> 
> (...)



Must say that Mika song is so bad, it makes me leave the room.


Ruby Ripples said:


> TOTALLY crap tune.


Thank you, Ruby 

And also that (visual) message: the guy/prophet walking ahead, the BBW hord following him thing... i know that's a common 'way' ... doesn't make it any better 

Further on, i'm gettin sick of that 'they're big, they're beautiful' message. See that 'despite they're big they're beautiful' implication ? We don't need that any longer... Methinks it's time to make clear one basic thing: There a beautiful girls... and *the fact that they are big as well is just another aspect.*
It's about time to leave defensive thinking behind.
..................
One band who probably is doing more for size acceptance than anybody else in Europe is Berlin based Seeed. They *just* have BBWs sometimes in their videos - without pointing out anything particular about them. That's the way to do it :bow: Imagine that Seeed is one of the most popular bands in the last years. They're selling out football stadiums in France and Germany and most of their records went platinum.

Riddim #1 might be favorite video of them. It shows a big gals football team beating their male counterparts by playing foul all the time but coming across as the heros nonetheless in that clip. Love that.


----------



## swordchick (Dec 26, 2007)

I love this video and song. It is so refreshing to see this.



panhype said:


> Riddim #1 might be favorite video of them. It shows a big gals football team beating their male counterparts by playing foul all the time but coming across as the heros nonetheless in that clip. Love that.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 26, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *i do really like him, sad i know, my musical taste is usually far more legit lol*


In fairness, I enjoy the music of Girls Aloud & the Sugababes. It sits at odds with my collection of Metallica, Manowar & Motorhead records:blush:


----------



## Suze (Dec 26, 2007)

*


Maxx Awesome said:



I enjoy the music of Girls Aloud & the Sugababes.

Click to expand...

*


still like you though ;D


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 27, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> If you search Mika, Paul, you'll see the video and song have been discussed in several threads


Here we go again. A couple times a month a friend or coworker tells me about a video I just gotta see, so I ask "You mean the Mika Big Girl video?" "How did you know?" "Thanks, but after the 437th time, it's not breaking news anymore." 


panhype said:


> One band who probably is doing more for size acceptance than anybody else in Europe is Berlin based Seeed. They just have BBWs sometimes in their videos - without pointing out anything particular about them. That's the way to do it


Now THAT'S cool!


----------



## findingme4me (Dec 27, 2007)

i have this as my ring tone on my cell phone. i love it, and it makes me wanna jump up and dance!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 29, 2007)

susieQ said:


> still like you though ;D



Something wrong with liking the music & being down with the kids with their MTVs & the iPod...?


----------



## Suze (Dec 29, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Something wrong with liking the music & being down with the kids with their MTVs & the iPod...?



Not at all! I was just disappointed that you just _enjoy _their music and don't _love_ em'

Seriously


(I love cheesy musicals...so I should really just shut up...Plus...I'm usually mean to people I think are cool, I'm pretty weird that way. Just ask Ryan!)


----------



## bexy (Dec 29, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> In fairness, I enjoy the music of Girls Aloud & the Sugababes. It sits at odds with my collection of Metallica, Manowar & Motorhead records:blush:



*lol u should see our record collection, between us we have 800 cds in alphabetical order (we'd never find any otherwise!) and altho i have very good taste, morrissey, kate bush, jeff buckley etc...its KILLS my rocker boyfriend that we have britney next to the bloodhound gang, and ministry of sound next to mindless self indulgence hee hee!*


----------



## bexy (Dec 29, 2007)

*i forgot to add about this song, whenever it comes on when im out with my friends, they all scream "bex its your song its your song!!!!" and drag me off to dance, even strangers will comment on it so i always feel a pressure to play up to it a bit lol...it gets annoying after a while *


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 29, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *lol u should see our record collection, between us we have 800 cds in alphabetical order (we'd never find any otherwise!) and altho i have very good taste, morrissey, kate bush, jeff buckley etc...its KILLS my rocker boyfriend that we have britney next to the bloodhound gang, and ministry of sound next to mindless self indulgence hee hee!*



haha your music collection sounds exactly like mine, people look at my music and have to raise their eyebrows when getting to the things like britney spears haha


----------



## NotAnExpert (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's another "positive" song I ran across (Sorry, no video). I'm still trying to make up my mind about it. (It doesn't help that the artist, Markulus, sounds like Al Yankovick).

http://music.metafilter.com/1081/Save-the-Fattest-Girl-for-Me


----------



## samsam81073 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mika creates a positive vibe. I have nothing bad to say.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 7, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> In fairness, I enjoy the music of Girls Aloud & the Sugababes. It sits at odds with my collection of Metallica, Manowar & Motorhead records:blush:



Oi! Don't put Girls Aloud and the Sugababes together!! The Sugababes were great, til that new girl joined in Mutya's place. Girls Aloud are hellish! lol and SO tried to copy the Sugababes in that video where they were all nearly having sex with a wire fence thing. 

What do Girls Aloud have that can compare to this fabulosity? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7chqPuRjOw




ps. Panhype I love that song and video you posted ,great fun. At the beginning of the song I thought "bleugh" but then it went all reggae and fab and I realised that riddum is rythmn LOL.


----------



## panhype (Jan 7, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> ps. Panhype I love that song and video you posted ,great fun. At the beginning of the song I thought "bleugh" but then it went all reggae and fab and I realised that riddum is rythmn LOL.


Oh... yes, the Jamaican word "riddim" is derived from "rhythm" but has a more a specific meaning: It denotes a particular instrumental track, mainly identified by its bass line, plus (optionally) by its characteristic drum figures, guitar licks, brass arrangements etc. Each riddim has a name (and people in Jamaica do know these names) like "Stalag", "Rockfort Rock", "Dem Bow", "Dilly Dolly" etc etc. Because of the different (compared to our standards) musical priorities in Dancehall, having a kickass riddim is more important than a catchy melody, each riddim gets released in various versions (= featuring different vocalists). And popular riddims are recycled (= re-versioned) every 2 years, some for 40 years now lol Of such a classic riddim like "Real Rock", there do exist easily over 10,000 different versions


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 7, 2008)

panhype said:


> Oh... yes, the Jamaican word "riddim" is derived from "rhythm" but has a more a specific meaning: It denotes a particular instrumental track, mainly identified by its bass line, plus (optionally) by its characteristic drum figures, guitar licks, brass arrangements etc. Each riddim has a name (and people in Jamaica do know these names) like "Stalag", "Rockfort Rock", "Dem Bow", "Dilly Dolly" etc etc. Because of the different (compared to our standards) musical priorities in Dancehall, having a kickass riddim is more important than a catchy melody, each riddim gets released in various versions (= featuring different vocalists). And popular riddims are recycled (= re-versioned) every 2 years, some for 40 years now lol Of such a classic riddim like "Real Rock", there do exist easily over 10,000 different versions



wow! so they can spot a recycled "riddim"? fab!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jan 7, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Oi! Don't put Girls Aloud and the Sugababes together!! The Sugababes were great, til that new girl joined in Mutya's place. Girls Aloud are hellish! lol and SO tried to copy the Sugababes in that video where they were all nearly having sex with a wire fence thing.
> 
> What do Girls Aloud have that can compare to this fabulosity? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7chqPuRjOw



Agreed on the Sugababes, but Girls Aloud have an attractive wee girl from Norn Iron in the group. They get automatic points for that. Trust me when I say good-looking girls from Derry are hard to come by. They must have got the last one


----------



## bexy (Jan 7, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Agreed on the Sugababes, but Girls Aloud have an attractive wee girl from Norn Iron in the group. They get automatic points for that. Trust me when I say good-looking girls from Derry are hard to come by. They must have got the last one



*but u have to admit her accent is AWFUL!! half derry half american i cant listen to it!*


----------



## Suze (Jan 7, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *but u have to admit her accent is AWFUL!! half derry half american i cant listen to it!*



^
You didnt ask me but

No its not, language hybrids like that are hawt!! (Wow. That rhymed and everything)
Maybe I should start listening to them. ?

I freaking love characteristic accents, the more unique they are the better. I dont have any particularly fetishes but my love for accents is pretty damn close! :wubu:

:blush:


----------



## bexy (Jan 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ^
> You didnt ask me but
> 
> No its not, language hybrids like that are hawt!! (Wow. That rhymed and everything)
> ...



*if u ever hear mine you'd laugh, its half english half irish, i cant even understand myself sometimes.*


----------



## Suze (Jan 7, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *if u ever hear mine you'd laugh, its half english half irish, i cant even understand myself sometimes.*



no bexy, in fact it would turn me on


----------



## bexy (Jan 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> no bexy, in fact it would turn me on


*
oooh susie, lets carry this on in pm :wubu:


*runs to buy a mike*


*


----------



## Suze (Jan 7, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> oooh susie, lets carry this on in pm :wubu:
> 
> 
> ...



Please do!
Im just gonna say this Bex: Its a reason why I have you and Awesome in my Dims collection


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jan 8, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *but u have to admit her accent is AWFUL!! half derry half american i cant listen to it!*



It gets me all excited in my pants...:smitten:
Honestly, like Susie, I like accents that are a wee bit odd. A friend of mine has the broadest Tyrone accent possible. I love it whenever she comes up here to visit just so I can get her to say the word "shower".


----------



## bexy (Jan 8, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> It gets me all excited in my pants...:smitten:
> Honestly, like Susie, I like accents that are a wee bit odd. A friend of mine has the broadest Tyrone accent possible. I love it whenever she comes up here to visit just so I can get her to say the word "shower".



*people always make me say "garlic turkey" as being scouse my "k's" are very vocal....*


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jan 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *people always make me say "garlic turkey" as being scouse my "k's" are very vocal....*



A friend of mine that lives in Scotalnd now & used to live in England said that people over there were fascinated by the way her said "power shower". Up here, we tend to say it like "parr sharr" (parr sharring agreement?). Over in England they were more like "pow-a show-a". And nobody I've met from England can imitate a Norn Iron accent. But I received praise for my imitations of cockney & Leeds accents.


----------



## bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> A friend of mine that lives in Scotalnd now & used to live in England said that people over there were fascinated by the way her said "power shower". Up here, we tend to say it like "parr sharr" (parr sharring agreement?). Over in England they were more like "pow-a show-a". And nobody I've met from England can imitate a Norn Iron accent. But I received praise for my imitations of cockney & Leeds accents.


*
i sometimes accidentally talk in a northern irish accent, sometimes i do it on purpose cos i have to! for example when i worked with kids and we would sing "twinkle twinkle little star" i would have to say "hi" instead of "how"....ya know the way people say now here....cos the kids didnt understand me!

i say pow-A still tho lol! although i have started to say "tahl" for "tow-el" lol!

xo*


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jan 12, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> i sometimes accidentally talk in a northern irish accent, sometimes i do it on purpose cos i have to! for example when i worked with kids and we would sing "twinkle twinkle little star" i would have to say "hi" instead of "how"....ya know the way people say now here....cos the kids didnt understand me!
> 
> i say pow-A still tho lol! although i have started to say "tahl" for "tow-el" lol!
> ...



I am the target of mockery from my family for my inability to say "tahl". Just sounds wrong to me. I pronounce it "tow-ool".
I still think my friend from Tyrone has the best accent: "Sorry I'm layt. I hed to get a shooor." Beautiful:wubu:


----------



## Silversnake418 (Jan 13, 2008)

HAHAH look at the guys face a :43. oh yeah and one time I remember I tried to do that spin while walking move that he does in the video... I fell on my arse!


----------

